# Juice saving trick on RDA



## Waine (20/9/16)

For all Dripping enthusiasts...

I love my RDA's, thoroughly enjoy building coils for RDA's, wicking and dripping. Especially when sitting at my home or work desk. It allows me to quickly change between different juices and generally it saves juice compared to a RTA or sub ohm tank. I also save on coils which I only use when I go out. I also enjoy the whole dripping ritual.

So here is I trick that I discovered. It's not new, but I just got the idea from a moment of "awakening."

First get hold of some high nicotine juice, 12 or 18 ml. Try to get 50% PG and 50% VG. Or Even 60VG and 40 PH. Most high nicotine juices are this proportion.

Then get some BP Glycerin from Dischem, or any other vendor you prefer. (R20 for 200ml from Dischem, and yes, it is safe to use.)

Mix 2 - 30 ml bottles. One with pure VG and one with 28ml VG and 2 ml distilled water. NB, it must be distilled!

After freshly wicking your coil apply the VG and distilled mix water to the cotton wool. This allows the juice to absorb easy as plain VG is very thick. Test fire your freshly wicked and primed coils. It will spatter a lot due to the distilled water.

Then add some pure VG and test fire again. This also helps to "burn in" the cotton. Replace the RDA cap and juice up with your high nicotine content juice. Take a few hits.

Thereafter, place about 5 drops of the high nicotine juice on the wick and about 5 drops, or more of pure VG thereafter. You have now "cut" down the high strength nicotine juice. You will also get a thicker cloud due to the VG. Keep experimenting. Eventually you will find your perfect ratio.

With this dripping method, you can make a bottle of juice last 3 times as longer than with dripping a 3mg or 6mg juice bottle.

Use it or don't use it. But it works like a dream for me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (20/9/16)

Waine said:


> For all Dripping enthusiasts...
> 
> I love my RDA's, thoroughly enjoy building coils for RDA's, wicking and dripping. Especially when sitting at my home or work desk. It allows me to quickly change between different juices and generally it saves juice compared to a RTA or sub ohm tank. I also save on coils which I only use when I go out. I also enjoy the whole dripping ritual.
> 
> ...


You sound like you should just try DIY and creating your own juice. It is also cost effective

Reactions: Agree 8 | Funny 1


----------



## Igno (20/9/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> You sound like you should just try DIY and creating your own juice. It is also cost effective



Agreed, that is a good idea but I've been doing DIY for more than a year now and saved a lotof money that way. I also prefer my nic content to be at 1mg insted of 3mg or even 6mg, so 12mg or 18mg sounds too much for me personally.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine (20/9/16)

I don't know why, but I have a mental block against ordering online. I wish I could go to a shop in Durban and buy a DIY starter kit. Come on, my favourite vendor @SirVape -- get some DIY kits and I will be right there to buy. Who else in Durban can help me?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (20/9/16)

Waine said:


> I don't know why, but I have a mental block against ordering online. I wish I could go to a shop in Durban and buy a DIY starter kit. Come on, my favourite vendor @SirVape -- get some DIY kits and I will be right there to buy. Who else in Durban can help me?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had that same block. Now i cant stop buying things online. Anyway you dont need a kit. You just need to buy some VG and PG and Nicotine. Then obviously flavour concentrates and few syringes and you ready. Its easy if you just find recipes online then you know which concentrates to buy. Many DIY recipes out there

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ShamZ (20/9/16)

Waine said:


> I don't know why, but I have a mental block against ordering online. I wish I could go to a shop in Durban and buy a DIY starter kit. Come on, my favourite vendor @SirVape -- get some DIY kits and I will be right there to buy. Who else in Durban can help me?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@Sir Vape does sell everything you need to DIY


----------



## ShamZ (20/9/16)

And syringes and other need to haves, most pharmacies keep. I got from Dischem La Lucia

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Glytch (20/9/16)

Waine said:


> I don't know why, but I have a mental block against ordering online. I wish I could go to a shop in Durban and buy a DIY starter kit. Come on, my favourite vendor @SirVape -- get some DIY kits and I will be right there to buy. Who else in Durban can help me?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I'll even order it online for you and drop it off by you!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Caveman (20/9/16)

Glytch said:


> I'll even order it online for you and drop it off by you!!!!!



Uber Vape?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## StangV2_0 (20/9/16)

I always mix my juice about 1/1 sometimes 1/3 especially when using my dripper. Even now I am using a mix of about 1ml (2mg juice) to 2ml Glycerin in my Avo. Flavour is still good while saving on juice. 

I will also most definitely be placing my first diy order this week or next. Still going through a few recipes to try keep order as simple as possible and not have to order a million ingredients. 

Also if you love your dripper and have not done so already, go check out the scottish roll wick on youtube. It will drain your dripper bone dry before it dry hits. Not trying to state the obvious but some ppl arent aware of it. 



Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## stevie g (20/9/16)

I'm always changing my Nic ratio day to day I change it up as it gets boring for me. 

Now I need more devices that I really like (had too much junk)(must be future proof) as a backup and main mod aren't enough anymore. 

I wish FSK chips were going into newer classy mods like Lost Vape has stylish devices but the DNA makes it hella pricy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Waine (20/9/16)

Glytch said:


> I'll even order it online for you and drop it off by you!!!!!



Cool. So @SirVape has all the goods I need to do DIY. I am keen to get going. Will You Tube it tonight.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Igno (20/9/16)

Good luck with your DIY journey @Waine. Just a warning, it's addictive when you start learning everything about DIY and steeping etc and you will become a flavour junkie.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (20/9/16)

Waine said:


> For all Dripping enthusiasts...
> 
> I love my RDA's, thoroughly enjoy building coils for RDA's, wicking and dripping. Especially when sitting at my home or work desk. It allows me to quickly change between different juices and generally it saves juice compared to a RTA or sub ohm tank. I also save on coils which I only use when I go out. I also enjoy the whole dripping ritual.
> 
> ...



Hi @Waine
You doing a great thing to try economise on juice

I do a similar thing on several of my devices. I buy 18mg juice ready made and mix it with PG/VG to get it down to about 12-14mg and add some menthol. Juice lasts longer and flavour not much affected.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (21/9/16)

Nah too much schlep involved I will just stick to normal dripping thanks.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (21/9/16)

Waine said:


> I don't know why, but I have a mental block against ordering online. I wish I could go to a shop in Durban and buy a DIY starter kit. Come on, my favourite vendor @SirVape -- get some DIY kits and I will be right there to buy. Who else in Durban can help me?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Then you have a mental block against the future mate. Brick and mortar shops are already phasing out across the board... Online with good people like Sir Vape is waaaaaaay better than a shopping trip. Like 1/8th the stress. No traffic. But it is nice to go hang out at the shops.


----------



## Waine (21/9/16)

Glytch said:


> I'll even order it online for you and drop it off by you!!!!!



Thanks. I have decided to obtain all the stuff needed for DIY. Oh, how much I would appreciate it if someone in the Durban area can physically show me how to do this. The more I read, the more "doff" I feel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (21/9/16)

Waine said:


> Thanks. I have decided to obtain all the stuff needed for DIY. Oh, how much I would appreciate it if someone in the Durban area can physically show me how to do this. The more I read, the more "doff" I feel.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh yeah best move you will ever make. Just watch a you tube video if you can


----------



## Lord Vetinari (21/9/16)

Waine said:


> Thanks. I have decided to obtain all the stuff needed for DIY. Oh, how much I would appreciate it if someone in the Durban area can physically show me how to do this. The more I read, the more "doff" I feel.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


BEST MOVE EVER! If you got a scale, then don't worry too much you can test the teeeeniest of little batches. 

Absolutely everything you need to know is on the DIY or DIE YouTube channel, there is a section for beginning mixers. And TONS of step by step recipes with explanations. I HIGHLY recommend this:

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCFoe3PEb1_7sAY1ZgehNP3A


----------



## Greyz (21/9/16)

Waine said:


> Thanks. I have decided to obtain all the stuff needed for DIY. Oh, how much I would appreciate it if someone in the Durban area can physically show me how to do this. The more I read, the more "doff" I feel.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Get your private messages bud, I sent you a message yesterday. We can help...


----------

